

Real-World Haskell: Carnival, a Blog Commenting Service - Croaky
http://robots.thoughtbot.com/ship-you-a-haskell

======
noelwelsh
A nice read.

Seems that most of the problems involved deployment on Heroku, suggesting that
Heroku is not a good platform for deploying Haskell. Perhaps if you're
changing language the rest of the process should change as well?

------
codygman
Great article, I really look forward to future blogs about Haskell and web
development. I'm also interested in how Haskell can improve my software for
myself and my clients.

I've found the type system combined with using the repl to do iterative
development to be a huge productivity and stability win.

------
ksec
Interesting, I always thought thoughtbot as a Ruby Shop.

~~~
mark_l_watson
I have used Ruby (and Sinatra, Rails, Merb in the old days, etc.) for many
years, and I found my own transition to developing in Haskell to be
refreshing.

I find Haskell development to be fun and interactive in the spirit of Lisp and
Ruby. I have professionally programmed in various Lisp dialects since 1981,
and I find that Ruby, Lisp, and Haskell feel like the same party.

